# AEW sign Anna Jay



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

She seemed to impress alot of people but I hope they let her work other elsewhere because she needs the experience


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Good signing. She has a great look and I believe she's only 21 so her best years are ahead and will improve in the ring. 

Hopefully AEW will sign Abadon as well and hopefully Tessa whenever her contracts up. The women's division still needs work, but it's getting there.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> Good signing. She has a great look and I believe *she's only 21* so her best years are ahead and will improve in the ring.
> 
> Hopefully AEW will sign Abadon as well and hopefully Tessa whenever her contracts up. The women's division still needs work, but it's getting there.


Good to hear, youth should be a top priority in terms of indy signings right now.


----------



## Dice Morgan (Apr 26, 2017)

Great signing . Has anyone heard anything about Su Yung.? A free agent for about a month with no rumors floating around.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So she dropped the second "Y"? Also I guess this gave AEW a fourth women's wrestler available at the tapings. Though not sure Anna Jay vs Penny Ford is Dynamite worthy. 

She was a Nightmare Factory trainee so probablyunder "developmental" consideration for awhile and the tapings block happening in Norcross was a lucky break for her.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

I would have rathered Abadon.

I think it's telling that the only comments on her appearance on Dynamite were in reference to her ass (which is nice, most definitely, but I'd rather have someone who can give me a match worth watching)..


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Though not sure Anna Jay vs Penny Ford is Dynamite worthy.


It's chug worthy though


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

punkypower said:


> I would have rathered Abadon.
> 
> I think it's telling that the only comments on her appearance on Dynamite were in reference to her ass (which is nice, most definitely, but I'd rather have someone who can give me a match worth watching)..


Shida vs Abadon was not better than Shida vs Jay


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

punkypower said:


> I would have rathered Abadon.
> 
> I think it's telling that the only comments on her appearance on Dynamite were in reference to her ass (which is nice, most definitely, but I'd rather have someone who can give me a match worth watching)..


If she's only 21, she has plenty of time to improve.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

GREAT!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ehh shes probably going to be on the Sadie Gibbs path. 

Lots of training ahead for this chick.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Anna Jay and dat ASS is All Elite!


----------



## DrewCN (Jan 10, 2012)

With her getting more ring time/training aew has a chance to make a homegrown female star


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

She looks hot 🤷‍♂️


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

She was very cheeky last week. Glad to hear the company has signed her.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Right place, right time. She will be featured a lot for the next month and a half and then probably disappear again when they either have to film more or they go back live. She will go back to the developmental school and train until she's officially ready. I thought she was good enough and super cute. Happy for her.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

@DetroitRiverPhx Maybe because the second "Y" gave some the impression she works in adult entertainment instead of her working in wrestling entertainment as a pro wrestler.

Otherwise, I like this signing. A young talent that can be molded into a long term homegrown star for AEW.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

She does look nice, but I will wait until I see her in front of a crowd before I judge her. 

I would have rather gotten Abbadon. I want to see her again.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

She's gonna have a big opportunity here. She was very easy on the eyes


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

She looks great and got great reviews from our match last week. I assume theyve recorded alot of her as she was available last week and the smart thing to do was confirm her as a signing. 

Of course, it could have just been Shida making her look a million bucks so will be interesting to see how she does outside of that.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

One good thing about these episodes coming up is that since they aren't live they can reshoot if she messes up. It's like a big league training sessions with some of the best in the business.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Good. She's very green, but she's shown potential and she has a good look. Definately can see them trying to develop her for the future.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

I'm jerking off to her tonight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Little more of Anna Jay for those who are interested... (wink wink)..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry ill stop there. Dont want to get a spamming problem. I was trying to post all the pics on one post but it wouldnt let me


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

She's hot and speaks English? Thats a win.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Yes and please


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Lockard The GOAT said:


> I'm jerking off to her tonight


😂


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

She's like a "Thicker than a bowl of oatmeal." version of Rose the Hat. I approve.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Little more of Anna Jay for those who are interested... (wink wink)..
> View attachment 84770


Put the title on her now 😳


----------



## liquified perception (Apr 3, 2020)

amazing signing,she gun be next hogan at least


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

I can see her teaming up with Baker
Maybe her "assistant", in the way dentists always have one


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They should give her more matches on Dark, to give her more experience. And on Dynamite from time to time as well.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 84771











Page Not Found — Kapwing


Sorry, the page you were looking for cannot be found. Our team at Kapwing is investigating this 404 error. In the meantime, please return to Kapwing.com to continue browsing.




kapwi.ng


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Good looking girl. If she’s 21 she’s probably a bit young to put on the road and could use experience working elsewhere.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Wood said:


> Good looking girl. If she’s 21 she’s probably a bit young to put on the road and *could use experience working elsewhere.*


Maybe the second show is going to help for this


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> Maybe the second show is going to help for this


Eh, that's still working in front of worldwide audiences. She probably needs something more localized, like a developmental territory or to be leased out to smaller promotions.


----------



## FiftyShadesMCFC (Apr 10, 2020)

yeah she looks unreal. Thought she put up a decent showing in ring too


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Needs her own thread in the 'Woman Section' on this site


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Anna Jay is good at handling crowds for a rookie. If she works hard at getting better in the ring she could be one of the best women in the division in a few years.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn she’s hot as fuck put the gold on her to hell with being green...hottest chick to hit wrestling since Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEW_19 said:


> View attachment 85709


GOT DAMN


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

This chick needs to skyrocket up the AEW womens division. She has the look. If you are going to do womens wrestling, which I think is a mistake, you need women like this and Penelope Ford to make it matter to the fans. Make them valets and part of the womens division.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Never heard of her until today, but easily among the hottest chicks in wrestling. That short match with Shida wasn’t bad either.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Okay guys, yes she is hot but you don't just strap a rookie because she's hot that's not exactly how it works.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Get her a fake pair of tits. 

AEW needs more characters with sex appeal she and ford are a good start


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Number 12?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Please keep her in that magician outfit, no Dork Order.


----------

